# overton wma revamp



## Brockus

Overton is going through a major overhaul this season
Here is what is going to happen as of this season/summer
First off 18 blinds i do not know about 
I do know of 12 which will be put onto bullrush checks besides blind 11 which is fairly new anyway.
Bullrush plants will continue this year and volunteer project dates will be here shortly
Planting if pintail and wilson pond looks vert promising with the Bundy ordeal being resolved soon the cows are out .
All of this has been a very long process but ndow has stepped up to it .Again guys its been long for all of us but this year a big volunteer program is needed to maintain the area over budget the goal is 100 volunteers per day 3 times a year,then i can further proceed in finishing the area completly.We all have waited years for this year to come many of us would like to see overton flourish now its going to happen ,your patience has paid off .
Also to further extend our heritage there is a duck calling comp in the works to set the summer off right...should be good if I can geter rollin just a few hitches and its ready to go .Dates for both will be coming soon I will update as soon as I have info 
Volunteers MUST log in on ndow.org and get a volunteer # before dates that way all hours can be accountable .
These are big goals hopefully more coming its taken me a long time ,but im glad its here 
any ?s save up and just call me ,oh yeah you can thank WHIN,NSU while your at it they pkay a major role in supporting this
702-776-1645. 
thats my # 
Brock Perry


----------



## Brockus

sorry about that boys cows arent all the way out yet,but by summer its looking good .


----------



## utahduckhunter

time summer get here it might be to late plant anything


----------



## cackler69

Nevermind i see.


----------



## Brockus

Hang tight 69 it coming key pittman soon also planting season will be in july at pittman auguat for overton usually im trying to get some really good seed for overton it should / will be ready soon expect to see the types we need and have needed for years and yes sorghram too.Its been tough and consuming(but its duck related so ,you know) helping the whole flyway south will also see changes this year got some things cooking up for other guys down there and up north to make our state get restablised and stabilized we have been loosing geese for too long .but most importantly i.personally appreciate your efforts and encouragement without the public this wont work at all ! 


God bless you all !


----------



## MuddyWaders

Some of the fields have been planted up in Key Pittman and ponds are being drained behind the rangers house. So is Middle Marsh even though Middle Marsh wont get much attention, so I've been told.
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## cackler69

Problem 1 is i dont think we will ever recover from the loss of geese we will never see the numbers we used to get or near it no matter whats planted!! It went on way to long before something has gotten done! We are lucky to see the 100 we do now it no matter whats in the fields they will continue do use private or move to the river like they do 2 weeks after season starts. Problem 2 is you mention needing 100 vol for these events ( good one) we cant get 10 for the meeting and clean ups!! But I do applaude you for your efforts by no means am i knocking you. But that is reality. I will talk to a buddy of mine that is a chair with WHIN and see what they have planned i would like to hear what he has to say and see what they are actually wanting to do. But with time permitted i am in for helping just give update as to when and hopefully you can give notice a week or two out so plans can be made. Thanks


----------



## Brockus

Yeah I can do that ,reality is those honks need a hand im looking long term on that one also it is what it is.Good to hear water is being pulled out of kp itll get better this summer and 69 i got 50 vols already of course hopefully they all show but I got time..thanks for keeping positive ..it means alot!


----------



## cackler69

Oh i am positive. But at some point we need to look at reality. Plus another that is hurting is the big decline in farming in the valley which does and is a huge issue. Every little bit will help ( can't hurt) but i really dont think we will ever get back it even close to where we once was. It really was a great place to hunt especially geese we use to hold good numbers and had a lot if good hunts. Almost every field would produce. Plus we had a whole differnt breed of hunters back then. Like i said in in just need notice before hand with work. And if course the old lady. You can get me on here. And I will on you my number!!


----------



## Brockus

Much appreciated ,I must agree on the goose numbers i say that respectfully since i only have a little over 25 years of hunting in nv many have a ton more which i speak of respectfully.We have lost a ton if geese and thanks to the guys that made that happen we have a few to shoot at .The valley wont get betterbut maybe cracking open bowman this year would help but who knows what is going to happen there.as long as the cows get out any progress for ducks is a plus .Once again appreciate the positive in a tough subject .Blind lumber did get ordered today and the progress is going good in that one.A seed.order with Whin,nsu is next time to.save up bbq money .


----------



## johnliester

I have seen time and again that once the habitat improves, geese will return. I have a lease here in Ks that floods periodically. When it does, we go from no geese to several thousand. That changes how we hunt it because we don't want to run them off. Cranes love it too. No consider that this piece is maybe 120 surface acres. Build it, they will come!!!


----------



## MuddyWaders

A comparison between Overton Nevada and Kansas doesn't even come close. Give me your worst spot in Kansas and I bet it will beat the hunting at Overton. It's an uphill battle trying to improve Overton. Too many things working against you. You have a BLM Land manager who is a non hunter and it seems like hunting takes second or third place to bird watchers and whatever agenda Mgmt. deems more important, even though its the hunters who provide the revenue through hunting license purchases , you have Peers or what ever his name is creating a waterfowl refuge and safe haven for waterfowl in the Valley just across the road from OWLM area. Guess what it doesnt take the birds long to know hey I can take refuge, eat and not be shot at, so you get birds educated very quickly and use Peers land as a refuge instead of going to Overton and being shot at. You don't have enough planting and food sources going on to sustain and keep the waterfowl coming back in numbers like we would like to see, blinds are a mess, pits aren't any better. The last two years if it wasn't for donations of seed and Volunteers coming in and fixing up the blinds and planting whatever seed could be had the place would really look like a dump. Everyone is looking to shoot the same 150 -200 geese that occupy the Valley if there are even that amount of geese. Yes I will agree I had a decent hunting experience this past year but they have been far and few in between. It will take years at the rate Overton is going to sustain a decent population of Geese." TOTO This doesn't look like Kansas ". I can go on and on but it would fall on deaf ears. 
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## cackler69

Amen


----------



## TOWgunner

When you spread hundreds of dollars worth of seed and the manager won't water it after a planned planting and you rely upon subversion to get the job done, you have to question the agenda. And did he ask any ranchers to compensate for the damage done to the planted checks by his cattle? For a minute there I thought there may have been a chance for them to grow millet on pintail...not happening now.
Didn't hunt one single second at OWMA and only about 15 times for the season but finished with 72 ducks and 4 geese so I'm happy with a 5 bird average and not dealing with the headache.
I hope they can pull something together out there but its a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Brockus

Tiresome but worth it ,IF the cows are moved at the right time yes we have pintail and wilson to plant which will be 1/2 drilled and the rest by hand.Whin and myself took a lick too.the plant last year,as far as a refund doubtfull.But in the progress of rehabbing the program until now the progress has been solid thanks to the ones who are available and can do the work which has made change substantial.There has been a word or two on planting all bullrushes with native and bought seed which will work.1 step further is the goal ,trying to fix the problem isnt going to happen overnight as always but its going to be productive this year,just really gotta have the manpower.If we dont we loose out but its working we have to start somewhere any progress is forward progress...stay positive guys we will see this time around if the honkers will respond all there is left is hard work and hope.


----------



## Hvyshot2

If there is enough notice I will be out with the boys to help however we can.


----------



## cackler69

Hvyshot2 said:


> If there is enough notice I will be out with the boys to help however we can.



How is the shoulder?? Ready to go.


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Hvyshot2 said:


> If there is enough notice I will be out with the boys to help however we can.



I'm in also if there's enough notice.on the date.good /bad place to hunt, can't hurt and its the only thing we have with in 100 miles to hunt waterfowl.and I've hunted all over the west and had some killer hunt day's at Overton WMA


----------



## Hvyshot2

Shoulder is doing better. I'll be ready to go by the start of Dove. The shoulder was the least of the problems though. It was the complications afterward that almost took me to the Happy Hunting grounds. Thanks for asking. By the way, how is that 1187 working out for your boy?


----------



## Brockus

Guys blinds are coming together very good so far ,expect the 2nd weekend in may for those to be done the way it looks the volunteer date will be around then but I am trying for earlier.just a update


----------



## Hvyshot2

Not to much earlier. I will be out of town most of May.


----------



## johnliester

MuddyWaders said:


> A comparison between Overton Nevada and Kansas doesn't even come close. Give me your worst spot in Kansas and I bet it will beat the hunting at Overton. It's an uphill battle trying to improve Overton. Too many things working against you. You have a BLM Land manager who is a non hunter and it seems like hunting takes second or third place to bird watchers and whatever agenda Mgmt. deems more important, even though its the hunters who provide the revenue through hunting license purchases , you have Peers or what ever his name is creating a waterfowl refuge and safe haven for waterfowl in the Valley just across the road from OWLM area. Guess what it doesnt take the birds long to know hey I can take refuge, eat and not be shot at, so you get birds educated very quickly and use Peers land as a refuge instead of going to Overton and being shot at. You don't have enough planting and food sources going on to sustain and keep the waterfowl coming back in numbers like we would like to see, blinds are a mess, pits aren't any better. The last two years if it wasn't for donations of seed and Volunteers coming in and fixing up the blinds and planting whatever seed could be had the place would really look like a dump. Everyone is looking to shoot the same 150 -200 geese that occupy the Valley if there are even that amount of geese. Yes I will agree I had a decent hunting experience this past year but they have been far and few in between. It will take years at the rate Overton is going to sustain a decent population of Geese." TOTO This doesn't look like Kansas ". I can go on and on but it would fall on deaf ears.
> Happy Hunting,
> MuddyWaders



Like I said, we have a lease. Our lease is nowhere near any big lake or waterfowl area but WE make it work. We now have an arrangement to get water to it on dry years. Cost, not bad when you consider the alternatives.
What I tried to say is if you're serious about wanting good hunting, you can make it happen! Create your own area that the birds want to be in. I don't know if it will grow there but flooded corn or milo pulls birds. Even flooded millet. I've seen tons of birds in flooded wheat stubble too. You build it, they will come. Crying about what others are doing fixes nothing.


----------



## MuddyWaders

I appreciate the feedback about planting corn, BUT that's a joke. No water to sustain it, heard it right from the horses mouth, and I have never seen corn planted in Overton. Millet yes, sorgum yes, but never corn. You hit the nail on the head so lets compare oranges with oranges and your apples to apples. You have a lease, and that is the key. The work you put in it, are the benefits you reap when hunting season comes around, and that is a great way to go. You have no competition around you, no man made sanctuaries pulling birds away from your hunting lease, Watching something you created and sustained, bringing in birds to hunt who stay and build a population, because of food and the area you created, and the amount of hunting that is done. Plus your in Nebraska, a flyway. Very rewarding in that respect. You see a plan that is followed through, but when you go and plant seed, and bust your ***, and then your expecting NDOW to water it and they don't, and then you have to come back with your own water and try to sustain what you planted in the heat of the desert carrying 5 gal water jugs on the sly, well I don't know about you, but I'm not into wasting my time for a dog and pony show. I know because for the last few years I was one of the volunteers who went up and helped. And finally I'm not crying, especially over Overton, You want to compare your hunting land that you lease and take care of and manage, and compare it to a public hunting area, give me a break. Lets not misconstrue what my intentions of my post was. You believe what you want to believe in Nebraska, and I will believe what my eyes tell me in Overton. You still cant compare the two. You need cooperation from NDOW to complete the mission you are talking about undertaking, you need commitment from the volunteers and from NDOW both, first from NDOW to form the plan and gather materials and seed which they have lacked in doing so, you need them to plant which they have lacked in doing so, it wouldn't hurt in planting in the right spots of a bull rush and not at the other end of the check, no where near where the shooting zone is, and you need the volunteers to execute the plan, and finally for NDOW to monitor and see it through with watering for starters. Keeping cattle of the land of where you just planted, Oh and you also need hunters out there who respect the land and pick up after themselves so the blinds are not filled with trash the hunters leave behind. Like McDonalds Bags, and Drink cups, and empty soda cans, and beer bottles, and shells all around the blind they don't pick up. Gives more work for the next hunter who uses the check. You need hunters that don't rip the brush and shrubs planted around the blind and use it to camo up the blind taking away all the natural vegetation that is growing around the blind to make the blind look like its part of the vegetation. That tell me they are too lazy to walk to one of the main roads away from the blind to gather vegetation and carry it back to the blind or they dont know any better, but I think its lazyness. I will believe what everyone is talking about concerning the revamp of OWMA and what it turns out like when I see it. Putting new blinds alone isnt going to fix anything but I will admit its, a start. Talk is cheap. If they really make a conscience and well thought out plan and execute it, giving habitat much needed consideration then lets say maybe over the next three years we will see populations growing, but they are going to need food for the birds to have a reason to stay here. I answer you respectfully but if people want to talk about fixing Overton and talk the talk then I will expect them to walk the walk. Great to hear about your lease and hunting oasis you have made, and the new acquisition of water during your dry spells, I bet that really helps.
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## Desertduckin

All I hear every year is talk about new blinds. Prissy a$s hunters want new box blinds to be comfy while they sit around and skybust all day. *WE DONT NEED NEW BLINDS! * The old chicken wire blinds were cheaper and easier to conceal than the big box blinds that stick out like sore thumbs , are bright, and get put where there is no vegetation. Its a joke how you guys want new blinds more than you want better HABITAT for the birds. If NDOW and the people who somehow get in their ear and get what they want PERSONALLY would focus on the damn WATERFOWL rather than the PEOPLE and how comfy you think you need to be while skybusting all day, the hunting may just improve. But until you stop worrying about putting new blinds in every year in areas birds DO NOT want to be, nothing will improve. 

Its like putting new interior in your 1964 mustang that has no enginge, because you want to be comfy while sitting in it and not going anywhere....

Im glad some of you are putting your effort into new blinds, ill have a place to nap from now on I guess. But no food, no water, no vegetation to hide in or around, Peers getting OWMA water WE pay for ( I don't give a damn if its shared, im tired of being in dried out fields every year and listening to the excuses of why we cant put water on them) , the multitude of skybusters that call themselves "pro staff" for decoy and call companies yet don't let ANY bird get within 50 yards to show how their product "works", the guys driving out and parking their ATVs by the blinds, the warden driving around and walking around during peak hunting hours, the people that cant seem to pick up their trash, the guys who take S H ITs in blinds ( really? ) , .... I can go on for days. But that is public land for you. 

All in all, we need habitat, not blinds. Sorry but blinds don't attract birds


----------



## MuddyWaders

It's about time someone else tells it like it is  Spend the money on Habitat, it's needed more than new blinds. Enough with the excuses.  Good post desertduckin
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Amen kid you hit the nail right on the head. More food for Waterfowl. With less on the farms in the valley more on the WMA would be the key. if the hunters would take better care of the blinds. Feed is the key to holding birds


----------



## Brockus

The old school wire blinds are a good idea ,maybe during the meeting we can bring that up.Then you can enforce your own help...planting is coming and whin stepped up big time ..And since I must be the only pro staff guy who shoots for a ammo company I will take that in mind about shooting out of range since it must be me who is the skybuster.Have a nice day boys .


----------



## cackler69

I agree with the wire!! And you pro staff for a ammo company??? Thats cool!!! So when is the planting taking place ??


----------



## cackler69

And what exactly is wrong with getting corn in the fields i do belive we talked about that at last years meeting and Tim said it would happen i still havnt seen it. If we can get some in the big field we just might get birds to use it again. It really is a bunch of bs we have hunters fighting really over 1 field that the birds use a couple of times a year all those fields should produce not one. And it don't help that me warden is tryn to take every field blind out and using the excuse he gets peppered!! All this guy has done since he has been there is try and turn overton into his little oasis.


----------



## Desertduckin

If you take what I said personal than maybe you are feeling guilty?  I made a wide open statement about the general population of hunters on public land. I don't know who pro staffs for what other than what I see on peoples vehicles and what people talk about. Don't really care because I don't understand why most people that hunt out there even waste the time bringing decoys out and setting up when they aren't going to let a bird work anyways. Its not just the skybusters who bang at every bird they see, its the guys who refuse to let a bird work anyones spread let alone their own so why make the effort to bring decoys?  

And aside from that, my point was we don't NEED new blinds. Yes, they are nice and personally I appreciate the effort. But, blinds don't attract birds. Every year the focus is put more into new blinds and moving blinds and cutting brush down everywhere rather than focus on what will attract and keep birds in the area. 

When it comes to blinds, Im sure it is more cost effective to use chicken wire blinds than it is to build big box blinds. Cheaper, easier to conceal, less maintenance, and can put them anywhere you please. Don't take anything Im saying personal unless I say your name, and don't take me as knocking whats being done. I just don't believe the priorities are in line with what will effectively increase the production of the WMA.


----------



## Brockus

I must be guilty of busting my ***. ....excuse me count my lastpost as this one .


----------



## MuddyWaders

cackler69 said:


> And what exactly is wrong with getting corn in the fields i do belive we talked about that at last years meeting and Tim said it would happen i still havnt seen it. If we can get some in the big field we just might get birds to use it again. It really is a bunch of bs we have hunters fighting really over 1 field that the birds use a couple of times a year all those fields should produce not one. And it don't help that me warden is tryn to take every field blind out and using the excuse he gets peppered!! All this guy has done since he has been there is try and turn overton into his little oasis.



I don't think there is anything wrong with planting corn but every time it has been brought up the excuse is that it takes too much water to sustain the crop, therefore no corn. It would be awsome if they planted corn. Would love to hunt over a corn field. 
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## MuddyWaders

Brockus said:


> I must be guilty of busting my ***. ....excuse me count my lastpost as this one .



Brockus,
I think everyone appreciates your efforts. I think a lot of these posts are made by passionate hunters who love the sport and are venting, though most of the venting and points made here has been the truth. Not your fault, but the buck has to stop somewhere and that buck stops at management of the OWMA. I'm sure they have meetings and in those meetings are talks about budgets and how much OWMA will be allocated towards maintenance, planting, upkeep of equipment, and so forth. No reason why the budget doesn't include an increase in funds being allocated towards habitat simply because that is what is needed the most to keep a population of birds and to bring in more birds. It just makes sense to me. More food, better habitat, more birds. I just can't believe NDOW doesn't see that as being something that takes precedent over blinds. I cant speak for all but I appreciate your efforts in fighting an uphill battle. Please don't take the comments made here and own them. Its not your fault the habitat is not in better shape than it is, I know you have done what you could by providing seed and working out there when its volunteer day and thank you for the effort. Don't take it personal. 
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## cackler69

We might have water if Tim quits making under the table deals with peers and giving him water cause he isn't getting enough allotment to keep his ponds full. And yes i know for a fact it is going on!! And yeah Brock dont get so butt hurt!!


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

There has been corn in the fields, years ago 30+ on the center fields between the center pond(pin tail) and the Wilson pond there was corn and it did fine. Those fields are long gone. Corn will do great in the heat but it needs lots of water. We need feed to hold birds all feeds.in time the birds numbers would come up it may take a few years.but the birds no from year to year were they have good feed.


----------



## johnliester

MuddyWaders said:


> I appreciate the feedback about planting corn, BUT that's a joke. No water to sustain it, heard it right from the horses mouth, and I have never seen corn planted in Overton. Millet yes, sorgum yes, but never corn. You hit the nail on the head so lets compare oranges with oranges and your apples to apples. You have a lease, and that is the key. The work you put in it, are the benefits you reap when hunting season comes around, and that is a great way to go. You have no competition around you, no man made sanctuaries pulling birds away from your hunting lease, Watching something you created and sustained, bringing in birds to hunt who stay and build a population, because of food and the area you created, and the amount of hunting that is done. Plus your in Nebraska, a flyway. Very rewarding in that respect. You see a plan that is followed through, but when you go and plant seed, and bust your ***, and then your expecting NDOW to water it and they don't, and then you have to come back with your own water and try to sustain what you planted in the heat of the desert carrying 5 gal water jugs on the sly, well I don't know about you, but I'm not into wasting my time for a dog and pony show. I know because for the last few years I was one of the volunteers who went up and helped. And finally I'm not crying, especially over Overton, You want to compare your hunting land that you lease and take care of and manage, and compare it to a public hunting area, give me a break. Lets not misconstrue what my intentions of my post was. You believe what you want to believe in Nebraska, and I will believe what my eyes tell me in Overton. You still cant compare the two. You need cooperation from NDOW to complete the mission you are talking about undertaking, you need commitment from the volunteers and from NDOW both, first from NDOW to form the plan and gather materials and seed which they have lacked in doing so, you need them to plant which they have lacked in doing so, it wouldn't hurt in planting in the right spots of a bull rush and not at the other end of the check, no where near where the shooting zone is, and you need the volunteers to execute the plan, and finally for NDOW to monitor and see it through with watering for starters. Keeping cattle of the land of where you just planted, Oh and you also need hunters out there who respect the land and pick up after themselves so the blinds are not filled with trash the hunters leave behind. Like McDonalds Bags, and Drink cups, and empty soda cans, and beer bottles, and shells all around the blind they don't pick up. Gives more work for the next hunter who uses the check. You need hunters that don't rip the brush and shrubs planted around the blind and use it to camo up the blind taking away all the natural vegetation that is growing around the blind to make the blind look like its part of the vegetation. That tell me they are too lazy to walk to one of the main roads away from the blind to gather vegetation and carry it back to the blind or they dont know any better, but I think its lazyness. I will believe what everyone is talking about concerning the revamp of OWMA and what it turns out like when I see it. Putting new blinds alone isnt going to fix anything but I will admit its, a start. Talk is cheap. If they really make a conscience and well thought out plan and execute it, giving habitat much needed consideration then lets say maybe over the next three years we will see populations growing, but they are going to need food for the birds to have a reason to stay here. I answer you respectfully but if people want to talk about fixing Overton and talk the talk then I will expect them to walk the walk. Great to hear about your lease and hunting oasis you have made, and the new acquisition of water during your dry spells, I bet that really helps.
> Happy Hunting,
> MuddyWaders



Ok, I have a question. Is there a spot nearby where you and some buddies can make things happen? Not on Overton but in the general area? It's just a thought that may pay big in the future.
Our lease started life as a very small lagoon that held maybe a half acre of water. We drove by it all the time and when it had water it always had a few ducks Not too close to the road but huntable if you did it right. As the years have gone by," a lot of years", that depression got bigger. We started thinking, what if? Contacted the farmer and he said sure, I'll lease the hunting rights. In exchange he has had so excellent hunts with us, plus cash. He saw the vision we had. he helped with ideas and equipment. We provided a lot of labor and time. And it paid off. I have no doubt we will have a great season again. we made it happen and you can too. Step out of the Overton box and look elsewhere. a big perk for me is driving 15 minutes to hunt, not 3 hours. That alone is what makes the sweat time and money worth it all. No regrets.


----------



## Desertduckin

johnliester said:


> Ok, I have a question. Is there a spot nearby where you and some buddies can make things happen? Not on Overton but in the general area? It's just a thought that may pay big in the future.
> Our lease started life as a very small lagoon that held maybe a half acre of water. We drove by it all the time and when it had water it always had a few ducks Not too close to the road but huntable if you did it right. As the years have gone by," a lot of years", that depression got bigger. We started thinking, what if? Contacted the farmer and he said sure, I'll lease the hunting rights. In exchange he has had so excellent hunts with us, plus cash. He saw the vision we had. he helped with ideas and equipment. We provided a lot of labor and time. And it paid off. I have no doubt we will have a great season again. we made it happen and you can too. Step out of the Overton box and look elsewhere. a big perk for me is driving 15 minutes to hunt, not 3 hours. That alone is what makes the sweat time and money worth it all. No regrets.



"Were not in Kansas anymore, Toto" Comes to mind.... Were in SoNev, the hunting here is sparse. We don't have tons of places to hunt anymore and it gets worse every year between more hunters in every spot and less farming going on its getting harder and harder in the desert. Believe me, a great day here is a bad day there for you.

One of us needs to hit the lottery and buy up a huge piece of land to farm and hunt...


----------



## JDK

Desertduckin said:


> "Were not in Kansas anymore, Toto" Comes to mind.... Were in SoNev, the hunting here is sparse. We don't have tons of places to hunt anymore and it gets worse every year between more hunters in every spot and less farming going on its getting harder and harder in the desert. Believe me, a great day here is a bad day there for you.
> 
> One of us needs to hit the lottery and buy up a huge piece of land to farm and hunt...



THIS ^^^^^


----------



## TOWgunner

johnliester said:


> Ok, I have a question. Is there a spot nearby where you and some buddies can make things happen? Not on Overton but in the general area? It's just a thought that may pay big in the future.
> Our lease started life as a very small lagoon that held maybe a half acre of water. We drove by it all the time and when it had water it always had a few ducks Not too close to the road but huntable if you did it right. As the years have gone by," a lot of years", that depression got bigger. We started thinking, what if? Contacted the farmer and he said sure, I'll lease the hunting rights. In exchange he has had so excellent hunts with us, plus cash. He saw the vision we had. he helped with ideas and equipment. We provided a lot of labor and time. And it paid off. I have no doubt we will have a great season again. we made it happen and you can too. Step out of the Overton box and look elsewhere. a big perk for me is driving 15 minutes to hunt, not 3 hours. That alone is what makes the sweat time and money worth it all. No regrets.



Just to shine some light on this idea for you... 11 acres of land with what are called water shares to the irrigation district (what you would term rights) recently sold for $550,000! Yes, 11 acres that you can irrigate for half a million+!!
You show me one rural place in KS that goes for $25,000+/acre and the water to irrigate costs more than the land. 
common shares of water are $7K and each preferred share is $50k....if you want to be able to water during a growing season then you need multiple shares which equals ridiculous...oh and don't forget the annual maintenance fee for the district. And Overton is the absolute closest agricultural area and it's an hour away from most hunters.
Just giving a bit of perspective on desert waterfowling in southern NV, but if you can hunt NV, then you can hunt anywhere!


----------

